# Red5 Problem



## itsdragonstyle (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo, ich bin echt am verzweifeln, versuch seit monaten nen red5 server zum laufen zu bekommen (Debian etch 5.0) Benötige diesen für eine Audiovideo modul von TUFAT, alles fein und gut, red5 läuft, laut anleitung alles befolgt... 

Wenn ich aber dann connecten will bekomm ich die Fehler meldung:

org.red5.server.net.rtmp.RTMPHandler - No application scope found for avm\WEB-INF on host ************


kann mir da wer helfen? Kennt sich wer aus?


----------

